# Tool Talk > Machines >  Milling interlocking rings GIF

## Jon

Milling interlocking rings GIF.



Your browser does not support the video tag.


Previously: Slow motion turning

----------

HobieDave (Mar 4, 2020),

LMMasterMariner (Nov 9, 2021),

PJs (Jan 15, 2017),

Seedtick (Jan 15, 2017),

volodar (Feb 21, 2019)

----------


## hemmjo

Going to all that trouble and not making 5 rings..... Would be a cool "olympic" like sculpture.

Why Are the Olympic Rings the Way They Are?

But very cool process.

----------

